
How to get benefits from email marketing? - garvita
Email marketing is best but how to do it for healthcare.
======
tixocloud
It really depends on the context. Is a B2B or B2C business? What are you
trying to do?

Email marketing is a great way to keep an audience engaged with your brand on
an on-going basis. It's almost like having a 1 to 1 conversation with the
other party.

